# Curling tail



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

I rescued this betta from a supermarket that was selling the deadly fish in a vase with plant combo. After telling them how cruel and explained to them what to do they promptly gave me the fish and promised not to do it again (wow they actually were in shock that this was cruel) 
He was skin and bones, took a month to fatten him up!
He has now regrown his tail and makes the biggest bubble nest I have ever seen but the tips of his caudal curl. I thought it might be finrot and treated him for it. It has been a week since then and still continuing to curl..
He is a crowntail. Maybe this is just the way his fins are made...
Is this normal?
He did not like the camera too close to him :roll: 
The water is brown cause of almond leaves, its not dirty.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

One of my Bettas that I rescued from a goldfish tank in a LFS has curled pelvic fins..Maybe his fins were damaged at some point and grew back deformed or maybe was born that way...not sure


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

He is pretty...looks like Red & Black?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have heard that when fins are damaged they can sometimes grow back curled. If the edges of the fins look normal, and they are growing, not shrinking, then I would suspect this. Congrats on your rescue betta  !


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

He is beautiful. Too bad about the curled rays


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

bought one with a knotted tail and some curled fins... he is doing fine... does not bother him and he flares and everything w/out strainng the knott....


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok then I will not panic too much. 

He shall be known as Mr. Curly Fins  

Thank you all for saying he was nice, he does have a nice dark color to him.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Curly Fins is super pretty! I wish my betta looked like that! I love my betta, I named him Sushi! But Curly Fins is very pretty!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, that's an incredible betta for a supermarket! Not some veil tail mutt! I wouldn't worry about the curly tail, I think it happens sometimes. The almond leaves in the water also have very good antibacterial properties, so they should keep any infection at bay


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I love my indian almond leaves...put a little bit of my homemade extract in my new HM's tank and by morning he was all nice and perked up. He's also got half a leaf to play with.


----------

